# Three Incredibly STUPID people.



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, they *STILL* walk among us! 
These folks... I swear they're definitely Darwin Candidates though they didn't eliminate themselves from the pool... yet. Eventually they will...  

This guy yaks and yaks on for about half of the vid... jump to about :45 seconds or turn the sound off (I did) what he does in the end will just well... lookit yourself. 
[yt]6Gu-f5YH7Vo[/yt]

This next fella... I don't think Damned lucky describes him... 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=804_1219700094

These next bunch of morons are trying to up their skating thrills by adding fire into the mix, sorta Danger Dan or Danger Dave or Danger Dumbass or something to that effect. 
Again it's the *LAST* one that just ... well check it out.
http://en.sevenload.com/videos/ZMkXR3s-Skater-Catches-Fire


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2008)

It takes all kinds


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheesh!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 26, 2008)

The really amazing part about the Jackass movies isn't the amount of money made on a shoestring budget, but, the fact that those morons are still alive.


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 27, 2008)

Vid #1 - They'll (anyone in the Jackass crew) be recognized for their "talent" *only* after they've either killed themselves, or made themself a quadrepelegic in the name of entertainment.
It's common knowledge that Steve O is a f'd up individual who has no regard for himself anyway.

Vid #2 - What a numbnut. He's lucky those guys were there.

Vid #3 - This vid reminds me of a joke I saw on The Sopranos.."Whats the hardest part of being a skateboarder? Telling your parents you're gay". I would add being a numbnut to that with these guys.

Franco


----------

